# Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen



## a_Lx (3. Februar 2015)

*Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*

Die Logitech Gaming Sotware treibt mich gerade schier in den Wahnsinn.
Ich habe die G910 dran.

In den Beleuchtungseinstellungen hat man die Wahl zwischen
- Freestyle, jede Taste individuell anpassbar
- Zonen individuelle Bereiche mit individuellen Farben
- Befehle, Profilbasierte Settings
- Effekte (wildes gewusel)

Unter Befehle, hat man die Wahl der verschiedenen angelegten Profile, z.B. Standardprofil, CS:GO, SpielX, SpielY

Im Standardprofil sind einige Tasten beleuchtet, andere nicht. Man kann aber lediglich die Farbe ändern, nicht welche Tasten leuchten sollen in diesem Profil.
Gleiches bei CSGO und allen Spielen, vorgegebene(!) Tasten leuchten, andere nicht.

Wie kann man bei den Profilen definieren WELCHE der Tasten leuchten? Ich würd gerne selbst festlegen welche Tasten leuchten sollen.
Es gibt allerdings keine Optionen die "Aktiven Spieltasten" zu bestimmen.

Legt man ein neues Profil an, egal auf welches Programm, z.B. OneDrive.exe oder Solitar.exe sind gar keine aktiven Spieltasten vorhanden. Aber auch da kann man keine definieren...

Das kann doch so nicht gewollt sein?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*

Um abhängig vom Spiel bestimmte Tasten farbig zu beleuchten, eignet sich die Logitech Software leider nicht. Dazu brauchst Du ein Zusatzprogramm: 

Gate of Dreams - Features of G910 ColorProfile Switcher for the Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Gaming Keyboard

Ich verwende das Tool seit einigen Wochen. Es macht was es soll.


----------



## kegg (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*

Die Logitech GamingSoftware ist leider wirklich Müll.
Ich kann zwar nur für meine G700 sprechen, aber für die verwende ich SetPoint 6.32, welches ich zum Glück durch einen Freund bekommen habe. Da kann man wiederum alles einstellen und ist wirklich frei. Nur wird das mit deiner Tastatur wohl nicht funktionieren. 
Nur als kleine Info gedacht, über die Funktionalität der GamingSoftware...


----------



## a_Lx (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Um abhängig vom Spiel bestimmte Tasten farbig zu beleuchten, eignet sich die Logitech Software leider nicht. Dazu brauchst Du ein Zusatzprogramm:
> 
> Gate of Dreams - Features of G910 ColorProfile Switcher for the Logitech G910 Orion Spark RGB Gaming Keyboard
> 
> Ich verwende das Tool seit einigen Wochen. Es macht was es soll.



GENIAL! Tausend Dank für den Tip, hab zwar gegoogelt aber das Tool kam dabei nicht auf.


----------



## a_Lx (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*

@Grestorn Wie hast du es in dem Tool geschafft die G-Tasten zum leuchten zu bringen? Bei mir änder er es im Tool nicht. Alle anderen gehen, bis auf das G-Logo und der G910 Schriftzug


----------



## Grestorn (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*



a_Lx schrieb:


> @Grestorn Wie hast du es in dem Tool geschafft die G-Tasten zum leuchten zu bringen? Bei mir änder er es im Tool nicht. Alle anderen gehen, bis auf das G-Logo und der G910 Schriftzug



Die G-Tasten gehen leider nicht, der Autor schreibt, dass die API von Logitech das nicht zulässt. Prinzipiell kannst Du aber die Farben der G-Tasten in der Logitech Gaming Software setzen (NUR die), auch in einem Gaming-Profil. Dummerweise habe ich es nicht geschafft, dass beides gleichzeitig geht. Deswegen lasse ich die G-Tasten einfach mit einer konstanten Farbe (in der Gaming-Software per Standard gesetzt) und nutze den Color Profile Switcher für alle anderen Tasten.


----------



## a_Lx (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*

Ah, OK. Habe gerade mal ein Profil für CSGO erstellt, allerdings ändert sich die Beleuchtung nicht im Game... :/ 
Profil is active, start and stop with process ist aktiv, Process Name ist ausgewählt


----------



## Grestorn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Logitech Gaming Software / G910 - Beleuchtung für Profile festlegen*

Hast Du die Gaming SW vor dem ColorChanger gestartet? Das ist notwendig!

Also ColorChanger beenden, Gaming Software starten und DANN den ColorChanger starten.

Dann geht es bei mir eigentlich immer.


----------

